# How much air do crickets need?



## kettykrueger (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi all,I'm planning on buying a bin to house my crickets. I'm fed up of escapees so a bin is ideal as it's tall and this particular bin has a sliding lock. I plan on drilling some air hole in the top of the bin but I'm not sure how many to drill. I think the bin is 30 gallons, so roughly how many holes (say 6mm) will I roughly need.Many thanks.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

The issue isn't how much air they need it's how much ventilation you will need to avoid the bin becoming too humid, excess moisture will kill the crickets quickly. If the bin is tall enough then you may not need a lid at all just leave it open.


----------

